# Sehr geehrter Herr Blizzard



## Fremder123 (6. September 2012)

Es ist grad so ruhig hier im Forum, also wird es mal wieder Zeit für ein wenig leichte Kost und passend dazu hab ich den schönsten Post rausgekramt, der jemals in ein MMO-Forum fand:

------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr Blizzard,

ich habe heute auf einen ihr testealms gespielt und musste feststellen das sie und ihre mitarbeite vollkommen hurnenkinder sind um es mal mild auszudrücken. wir haben uns zunächst mal ein arena team gemacht was uns eine halbe std kostet weil ihre ver#%#@ten scheiss tucken mitarbeiter das ding zum anmelden einer arenagruppe nicht in if reinstellen können. als wir dann endlich fertig waren is dann natürlich der scheiss ver#%#@t drecks server abgekackt der bei irgendwelchen scheiss bangads im keller ist und nicht gepflegt wird ich mein mit eurem einkommen könnt ihr dich in normale server investieren oda nicht.

ok egal nach erneutem einlioggen mussten wir uns durch die ganze verschissene stadt laggen damit wir mal zum ver#%#@ten goblin anmelder kommen als wir angekommen waren musst wir 4-5 mal erneut anmelden weil das kack zeichen ned gekommen is. so zeichen is da und cih wollte noch paar vanish pulver kaufen was los in ganz ver#%#@t ironforge gibt es nur einen scheiss verschwitzten gifte verkäufer und dann kam aauch die anmeldeung und ich konnte mir nur 10 stk kaufen. drinnen angekommen im bg gab es mal 10 sek standbild weil server wieder mal überlastet sind. durchgebufft und countdown abwartetn heißt es nun. türen sind offen und wir sehen die ersten gegener ein netter warlock mit eigenen char rennt uns mit 20k hp entgegen und lächelt uns an ein warri charged meinen scheiss pala kumpel kurz am rande pala sind so stark wie mister satan herr blizz merken sie sich das ok wie gesagt warri charged und mach gleich mal nen 5k ms crit rein und freut sich.

so ich udn mein mage kollege focusen den scheiss wl und hauen rauf was geht TACK SCHLIZ PUFF kommt ein dudu ausm stealth und gibt ihm einen hot VOLLGEMERKT EINEN VER#%#@TEN HOT und dieser heilt den wl wieder vollständeig wir versuchen statt dem warlock nun auf den dudu zu gehen doch vergeblich weil diese ja bei gestalt switch aus ALLEM KOMMEN auch wenn SONGOKU SIE GRADE ANAL NEHMEN WÜRDE SIe können sich los reisen das gleiche giltet auch für nierenhieb 5 combopoint knisehenprocc und sontigen leckereien der warri wird nebenbei mit blenden udn sheep auf trap gehalten als es dann endlich geschafft war den dudu unter 50% zu bringen kommt ein wl fear und dudu hot durch UND DAS GAME IS VORBEI HERR BLIZZARD VERSEHEN SIE SIE VER#%#@TER #!@!N SOHN DA KOMMT EIN SCHEISS HOT DURCH UND ES IS VORBEI dreckiges unbalancdeds game was von satan persönlcih erschaffen wurde um chinesen auszubeutet und in die hölle zuholen danke SEHR DANKE HERR BLIZZARD
------------------------------------------------------------

Vielleicht kennts noch wer.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. September 2012)

Ein Klassiker! Danke dafür.


----------



## Virikas (6. September 2012)

0,5/10

höherer Anteil von Fäkal- und Vulgärsprache machts nicht lustiger.
Einen halben Gnadenpunkt gibt es für die Rächtschraibfehla, die durchaus die ersten 3 Zeilen minimal Belustigung erzeugen.


----------



## Arasouane (6. September 2012)

...ich hab gut gelacht...lachnoch immer. Sauber


----------



## Smirgul (6. September 2012)

Hm - das ruft bei mir nur den fremdschämen Effekt hervor.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> 0,5/10
> 
> höherer Anteil von Fäkal- und Vulgärsprache machts nicht lustiger.
> Einen halben Gnadenpunkt gibt es für die Rächtschraibfehla, die durchaus die ersten 3 Zeilen minimal Belustigung erzeugen.



Och, nicht so intellektuell mein Freund. Das wunderbare Element hierbei ist die Tasache, dass dieser Beitrag damals tatsächlich ernst gemeint war. Und gerade dies ist doch der humoristische Punkt.


----------



## Virikas (6. September 2012)

Da ich leider täglich mit solch Intellenzbestien zu tun habe, finde ich daran leider nix humorvolles 
Aber das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass es niemand anders witzig finden darf!


----------



## Fedaykin (6. September 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Da ich leider täglich mit solch Intellenzbestien zu tun habe, finde ich daran leider nix humorvolles



Täglich? Schrecklich....du arbeitest aber nicht zufällig bei Siemens, oder?


----------



## BoP78 (6. September 2012)

Oh Heiland... das ist (war) wirklich ein ernst gemeinter Post?

In der Tat übel - beim Lesen hab ich ein ähnliches Fremdschämgefühl das sich auch einstellt wenn man mal für paar Minuten RTL 2 laufen hat.


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Der is aber schon ganz schön alt, oder? Das müsste so zu BC Zeiten gewesen sein schätze ich... Erschreckend das manche Spieler schon damals so beschränkt waren...

Aber "kurz am rande pala sind so stark wie mister satan" fand ich klasse 

Die waren damals aber auch wirklich ein Witz, die haben eigentlich nur Licht gespendet... Und dann kam die WotLK Beta... xD


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

Ich schult weil stiehl?
http://eu.battle.net...opic/2098161426

(leider ist der Originalthread gelöscht...)


----------



## Flederfried (6. September 2012)

LOL.
Mich würde interessieren was "Herr Blizzard" dazu gesagt hat


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2012)

http://eu.battle.net...e/forum/878732/

das haste täglich solche post wobei sie am wochende und in den ferien am schlimmsten sind ^^

heute zum bsp soll es einen messerkampf geben am luxenburger bahnhof weil ein kiddie sich missverstanden fühlt und die 5.0.4 notes nicht richtig gelesen hat und meinte wo die cross lvl realms bleiben und als jemand meinte die sind nur für ausgewählte server und mit pandaria für alle meinte der nur geh sterben und ich mach die messer wenn du heute zum luxenburger bahnhof kommst


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2012)

Ich hab das Topic mal verkleinert


----------



## Fremder123 (6. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber "kurz am rande pala sind so stark wie mister satan" fand ich klasse


Mein Favorit ist der "scheiß verschwitzte Gifteverkäufer". Da lag ich unterm Tisch. Hach ja. Solche Kleinode gibt es leider nur selten, wo der Lach- den Fremdschämfaktor überwiegt. Vieles ist einfach nur peinlich. Leider.


----------



## Malohin (6. September 2012)

~ 350 Mio. Spermien - und das hat gewonnen


----------



## Fedaykin (6. September 2012)

Malohin schrieb:


> ~ 350 Mio. Spermien - und das hat gewonnen



So wirds gewesen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> dreckiges unbalancdeds game was von satan persönlcih erschaffen wurde um chinesen auszubeutet und in die hölle zuholen




ich mein wo er recht hat,hat er recht...


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

War damals schon unwitzig.


----------



## Raijka (6. September 2012)

Ich hau mich weg Danke ich kannte den Post noch nicht ^^ Hammerhart ^^


----------



## Alux (6. September 2012)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Hm - das ruft bei mir nur den fremdschämen Effekt hervor.



Stimm ich zu


----------



## StCuthbert (6. September 2012)

Unvergessen. Aus der Zeit, als es jeden Tag einen neuen "nerd dudus"-Thread im Forum gab, einschließlich Schlüssel und ban durch Wrocas.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. September 2012)

Erinnert ein wenig an Harold Maschmeyers Women on Wheels, der nach hinten raus immer vulgärer im Text wird. Da heißt es plötzlich "am scheißigsten aber ...". 

Leider schafft der Text es nicht, diese Fassung zu bewahren.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (6. September 2012)

Wegen solchen Posts ziele ich im BG immer zuerst auf die Gegner welche, nach dem Ableben anderer, irgendwelche peinlichen /e Makros raus hauen und sich cool fühlen.


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2012)

In diesem Sinne (wer Sarkasmus erkennt, der lügt):



> I'M A VETERAN PLAYER AND I'VE PLAYED SINCE VANILLA SO THEREFORE I AM MORE IMPORTANT OF A PERSON THAN THE NEW PLAYERS THAT CAME IN CATACLYSM.
> 
> I'M VERY DISSAPOINTED IN BLIZZARD FOR MAKING THE GAME SO BAD. VANILLA WAS COMPLETELY PERFECT AND THE ENDLESS GRINDING AND IMBALANCED PVP JUST MADE THE GAME MORE CHALLENGING! I HATE THAT THEY'VE IMPROVED THE GAME SO THAT PEOPLE CAN ACTUALLY BE SUCCESSFUL IN THE GAME WHILE KEEPING UP THEIR SOCIAL LIFES!
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Æxodus (7. September 2012)

ver#%#@t nochmal der Junge hate damals sowas von Recht!


Kannte den Beitrag auch noch net, sehr geil


----------

